# Turtle ID



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello,
I'm new here and I hop you can help me.
I live in Germany and I visited Australia for taking pictures of reptiles and amphibians.
Now I am identifying my photos to write a trip report and I don't know every Australian animal ;-) 
So my first question: is this a Wollumbinia latisternum? It is at Atherton Tablelands.



Thanks,
Alex


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2013)

Latisternum


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep, saw shelled turtle..


----------



## Bushman (Mar 9, 2013)

I notice that you haven't included the generic name Scott. Why is that? 
I'm guessing that you're undecided as to which generic name to ascribe. 

I grew up with _Elseya latisternum_, then they were taken out of the snapping turtle genus (Elseya) and became known as _Wollumbinia latisternum_ but more recently Georges and Thomson have proposed _Myuchelys latisternum_. 
What are your thoughts on the taxonomy of this species?


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2013)

Definately Wollumbinia....Myuchelys is unavailable under the ICZN code. It all comes down to whether or not the name proposed by Richard is actually published (was it a publication as specified by the ICZN at the time). If not then Myuchelys is good....if it was well Wollumbinia is correct. My opinion is that it was published in accordance will the code and therefore valid.....however I do wonder if this will remain the case. I think this is one that might need to go before the ICZN for a ruling.

Give me a call on 0419 328 251 if you like, there is a fairly big move that might throw up some significant problems that i am not going to type out because its fairly large.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Bushman (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for elaborating on that Scott. I'm looking at the southern members of genus, which are reportedly in decline. Decreasing recruitment seems to be occurring much like Elusor and Rheodytes. [FONT=&amp] 
[/FONT]
So_ Wollumbinia latisternum_ it is then, until further notice.


----------



## eipper (Mar 9, 2013)

then again though..they are dorsii not latisternum


----------



## alexandra_mohr (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi, thank you.
And is this also a Wollumbinia latisternum?
It's a picture from Mt Coot-tha in Brisbane...
View attachment 284534


----------



## eipper (Mar 10, 2013)

Dorsii in brisbane


----------



## Bushman (Mar 11, 2013)

Your pic didn't work Alexandra. 

For those wondering how the Atherton Tablelands specimen was identified as _Wollumbinia latisternum_, there are serrations on the rear marginals of the carapace. Other identifying features are spinose tubercles on the neck and low tubercles on the temporal region. Also the horny shield on top of the head (helmet) extends down to the tympanum.


----------

